# Elevated Deer Blind....



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

We've been talking about building an elevated blind for over a year now. This season we want to get one up. We're just trying to determine what we would need and the cost involved. Any ideas on what something like this would cost to build? I'd have to come up with some ideas for windows. 

I've seen plans all over the internet for $20. I just don't know if they are safe, or if I even need them. This blind is about 8 feet off the ground and looks fairly simple to build. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## big_dog (Mar 10, 2010)

what's wrong the one in the pic?
as far as safe, that's going to depend on the carpenter and his/her ability
i like the bottom of the legs to be about a foot wider than where the deminsons of the box/blind, ex: if my box is 5ft x 5ft, id make the legs 6 x 6 at the bottom angled to where they are 5 x 5, then i'd construct my box/blind
on top, braces would be like the one in the pic, and my ladder would be seperate as the back one in the pic
they are fairly simple, we pre cut and built as much as we could, and then numbered everything to match at the house so when we arrived at the stand location all we had to do is match numbers and start drilling and hammering, carry an extra battery or 2 for your drill if ya have em


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dont use particle board or MDF unless you plan on replacing it after it rains.


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

*Deer Tower*

Here is the one I built last summer. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonmarsh/sets/72157621817843104/


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

spewingjason said:


> Here is the one I built last summer. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonmarsh/sets/72157621817843104/


That's awesome!! More of a condo than a blind. 

I'd hate to ask what it cost to build that. I would be fine with something simple like my original picture, but safety is a concern. I want it to be rock solid and last a long time. 

Jason, did you use plans, or just wing it? Anyone else build one?


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

*Deer Tower*

I did some hardcore scavenging for materials, I tend to hoard things I think I may use later. All total, I had about $500 in it, but if I had to buy everything it would have been probably 3 times more. I just winged it, and there are a few things that would have really made life easier if I had thought of them sooner. If I would have made the deck an even 8'x8' I could have used plywood flooring to cover up and seal the cracks between my flooring boards. I also could have used plywood sheets laid long edge down along the sides and the corners would have lined up perfect assuming the floor was level. I made it just over 8' wide and had to measure and cut every board on an individual basis. I am not a carpenter by trade, so it was a major learning experience for me. If(when) I build another one it will go WAY easier. I've already begun collecting materials.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dad built one for gun hunting that is 5x5. Insulated walls, floor, and roof. Tin on the roof. Even went as far as to use some paneling in the blasted thing. Uses fold up windows on 3 sides and has a shelf under the front window. We are gonna mount it on 14 foot 6x6s. SO far I think he has like $20 tied up in it. He works at a lumber treating yard so all the wood was stuff they were gonna scrap. We used Plexiglas for the windows and used carpet that was scrap I got off of a job site. Its sealed and insulated cause hes gonna put a small gas heater in it. Depending on where he puts it and if I can get some scrap wire we might also wire it for power.

Still have to build a "porch" on the side and get it in the air but I'll get some pics later this evening.


----------



## big_dog (Mar 10, 2010)

the ones we built the outer walls/roof were tin, then we used blue dow foam on the inside to insulate, clear plexi glass window that were hindged so they fold down. we used carpet on the floor, oh we post hole dug holes in the ground for the legs and used quick crete to set the post. its been awhile since i've built any


----------

